# Edge power adapter



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

Is the Edge power adapter different than the Bolt? 
After a very frustrating 12 days dealing with the near-useless technical support team, they now tell me a new power adapter will solve the problem. They told me they were going to ship it 2 day but tracking shows it as arriving next week. 
The bolt and Edge both shows as 12V power supplies and the connector fits so my question is if there is any hope this will make the "renewed box" they sent me work. Their renewal teal left a loose screw floating around in there that I was able to get out via the CableCARD slot.
Did I mention their tech support is useless? I will never buy a Tivo again.


----------



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

For anyone interested I can confirm the Edge and Bolt power supplies are different. Got a new PS and the Edge powered on.


----------

